# How to Critique a HMPK?



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I am been completely focus on HMs for the longest time. 

I just brought a pair of hmpk, they are my first plakats. I realize i have no clue what to look for in them =/.

i'm not even sure how to tell males from females now that i dont have the long fin to look for!

I plan on spawning this pair and then taking two of their children and spawning them a second time. This is the male. What are his positive and negative points? what should i look to improve in his offspring?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

This is what I made to help me find good breeding stock.


----------

